# Okay Thomas... This one's for you!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the shovel holder I was telling you about.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The hoop shown in the last picture is designed to keep the handle out of the 3 point. I made it larger to hold a rake or other tools if need be, and I have another top bracket already built. The shelf it's attached to, holds a tackle box with extra clothes and a hammer etc. A must have!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I like it  clean and neet.
:fineprint would this be where I sign for release to copy. 

Thanks again. TB.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice job there, tractor beam. Just may use your creation myself, if you don't mind. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Anything for my buds! Here's another picture of the bottom bracket. It has a piece of 2 inch angle weled to 6 inch pipe crosscut at 2 inches. The whole affair is bolted on top of the axle to the ROPS bracket using the same bolts for the ROPS itself. Sorry it was covered with dirt to where you can't really see the install. Hey you guys.... Be sure to post your pictures!


----------

